# bell tree inflation [please close]



## earthquake (Jun 17, 2015)

the discussion has run its course. any further replies are just summaries of previous replies. i want this thread closed. y'all are rude af and we've already talked about everything there is to talk about.






when i first started on the belltree back in january, the price of tbt was way lower than it is now.
the rates for tbt to igb were 100 tbt per 8 mil igb. 

i came back to tbt expecting to find the rates the same. they were not. the price had somehow gone over to 10-15 million igb per 100 tbt, at the most.
two days ago i began to sell igb for tbt, upping my rate to 16 million igb per 100 tbt, partly to beat out every other competitor and partly because, like i said in my post on the shop, i wanted to see if i could change the economy.

sure enough, almost immediately after i began to sell igb at that rate, people began popping up with lower rates. shoutout to you kirbs, with that 17mil, you solidified the range of 15mil to 20 mil!

last night, i saw a post someone had put up saying they would trade 10mil igb for 100 tbt, only be to be quickly told that the current going price of tbt was 15mil-20mil igb. 


so here's what i figure - if one kid can shift the belltree economy, why not shift it back to the good old days when tbt wasnt a major treasure?

collectibles are so cheap in the shop, but theyre sold out. since tbt is becoming more valuable, so are collectibles. collectibles that go for a couple hundred bells in the shop are being sold in the market for over 1000 bells.

everyone can make bells, but its not that easy. 

why dont we downgrade the price of tbt? bring it back to 8mil.

someone said they were selling dlc's for 400 tbt a year ago, now we all sell them for 15-50 tbt.


i dont know what'll happen if the price increases, but i dont know if its going to be easy for some people to affors ANYTHING when it does.

thoughts?


----------



## matt (Jun 17, 2015)

Because hackers and cheaters have filled tbt and provide items cheap for ingame bells because they can hack their savings
As a result of this, everyone is a billionaire and so no body interested in ingame funds


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> when i first started on the belltree back in january, the price of tbt was way lower than it is now.
> the rates for tbt to igb were 100 tbt per 8 mil igb.
> 
> i came back to tbt expecting to find the rates the same. they were not. the price had somehow gone over to 10-15 million igb per 100 tbt, at the most.
> ...



I don't have much to add to this discussion, but I remember 2 years ago the exchange rate was 100k IGB for 100 TBT bells. I haven't been paying attention to prices because I don't trade in the marketplace, but those prices are bordering on downright ridiculous. ;-;


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 17, 2015)

I remember the first time I traded BTB for in game bells it was around 2m to 100 BTB. When it kept going up I tried (as did other members)a few times to keep it around 3-4M to 100 BTB last fall.  But, greed takes over and wins out....unless the staff steps in and sets restrictions, greed will keep winning, and staff has said they will not put restrictions on it.  I was away from the boards for almost 5 months and was surprised when I came back how high it had gone.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 17, 2015)

Natty said:


> I don't have much to add to this discussion, but I remember 2 years ago the exchange rate was 100k IGB for 100 TBT bells. I haven't been paying attention to prices because I don't trade in the marketplace, but those prices are bordering on downright ridiculous. ;-;



thats. thats like a dream. i wish i knew what i felt like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Because hackers and cheaters have filled tbt and provide items cheap for ingame bells because they can hack their savings
> As a result of this, everyone is a billionaire and so no body interested in ingame funds



argh... but i feel like if u hack, u might as well give ur money away for free? why charge tbt for it? you can just get more immediately.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 17, 2015)

sorry if this sounds rude, but didn't you add to the inflation?  if you saw that rates were 10-15 mil.  why did you inflate to 16 mil?  that's how these conversion rates get so out of control because people keep trying to beat everyone out, it's obvious that when someone is offering 20 mil for 100 TBT, it's powersaved money


----------



## roroselle (Jun 17, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> sorry if this sounds rude, but didn't you add to the inflation?  if you saw that rates were 10-15 mil.  why did you inflate to 16 mil?  that's how these conversion rates get so out of control because people keep trying to beat everyone out, it's obvious that when someone is offering 20 mil for 100 TBT, it's powersaved money



not everyone that offers that much powersaves, just saying
the only thing i would be guilty of is keeping one of my towns in a time loop of a really good turnip price to myself

but yeah it's hard trying to compete with everyone
i'm actually gonna close up shop soon


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

There's nothing that can be down about the inflation. As time goes on in the Animal Crossing New Leaf game, the currency in said game is worth less and less. Today is the result of a game that is two years old. Economies don't work like you think they do.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe the economy for BTB will get so high, no one will buy IGB, due to the insanely high prices. After that, the price will just sink.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Maybe the economy for BTB will get so high, no one will buy IGB, due to the insanely high prices. After that, the price will just sink.



I believe the ratio will remain at a high static ratio (such as 100TBT for 25~30million). The problem with the economy on the site is that lot's of people have absolutely no need for in-game bells now. It has been two years since the game first came out and everyone has all the public works projects, house upgrades, and items they ever wanted. There is no need for in-game currency.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 17, 2015)

the bell tree economy is full of flaws, what do you expect lol


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> not everyone that offers that much powersaves, just saying
> the only thing i would be guilty of is keeping one of my towns in a time loop of a really good turnip price to myself
> 
> but yeah it's hard trying to compete with everyone
> i'm actually gonna close up shop soon



sorry, I shouldn't have generalized.  I have a lot in my bank account as well but it was from trading items & turnips in 2013 when the game first came out.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 17, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> sorry, I shouldn't have generalized.  I have a lot in my bank account as well but it was from trading items & turnips in 2013 when the game first came out.



yeah same
it's alright, it is the majority though from what i see


----------



## oreo (Jun 17, 2015)

after seeing shops sell 17mil + per 100 tbt, i was like NOPE can't compete byeee
since i was selling 15 mil per 100 tbt, no customers returned only to find better rates offered somewhere else ; _ ;
i remember wasting all my tbt for 100 tbt per 8 mil, MY GOD

yeah the economy will shrink once acnl won't be popular as much anymore


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2015)

oreo said:


> after seeing shops sell 17mil + per 100 tbt, i was like NOPE can't compete byeee
> since i was selling 15 mil per 100 tbt, no customers returned only to find better rates offered somewhere else ; _ ;
> i remember wasting all my tbt for 100 tbt per 8 mil, MY GOD
> 
> yeah the economy will shrink once acnl won't be popular as much anymore



I remember getting a deal from this girl last year at 3mil per 100tbt. Man has the price increased. 

The problem is definitely how everyone has millions of in game bells. TBT is harder to come by nowadays and a lot of shops (art, garden supplies) only accept tbt. So if you want to buy a lot of gardening materials for your town, you'd need tons of tbt. Therefore leads up desperation which then leads to higher prices.


----------



## oreo (Jun 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I remember getting a deal from this girl last year at 3mil per 100tbt. Man has the price increased.
> 
> The problem is definitely how everyone has millions of in game bells. TBT is harder to come by nowadays and a lot of shops (art, garden supplies) only accept tbt. So if you want to buy a lot of gardening materials for your town, you'd need tons of tbt. Therefore leads up desperation which then leads to higher prices.


3 mil per 100 tbt from last year?! geeze
ikr prices increased because of competition from igb sellers >_<
yeah i own a garden shop and had to lower my prices because apparently selling clovers per 6 tbt was too much ; A ;
DAMN, i'm just trying to collect tbt for art like everyone else, aha


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

roroselle said:


> not everyone that offers that much powersaves, just saying
> the only thing i would be guilty of is keeping one of my towns in a time loop of a really good turnip price to myself
> 
> but yeah it's hard trying to compete with everyone
> i'm actually gonna close up shop soon



yeah, ive already basically closed my shop. i cant keep up with the 20m rates. i was looking for a quick way to get tbt, and i did only to realize shortly afterwards that it probably wasn't such a good idea. 

anyway, now i sell items and hybrids and exchange bells with a limited number of people who message me personally.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I remember getting a deal from this girl last year at 3mil per 100tbt. Man has the price increased.
> 
> The problem is definitely how everyone has millions of in game bells. TBT is harder to come by nowadays and a lot of shops (art, garden supplies) only accept tbt. So if you want to buy a lot of gardening materials for your town, you'd need tons of tbt. Therefore leads up desperation which then leads to higher prices.



^^^^^^^ THIS is literally the best explanation so far. i think ur absolutely correct, i just feel like the demand for tbt is too much.
now that the game isn't so new anymore, everyone's kind of completed their towns or gotten close to completion, so a lot of us have tons and tons of leftover stuff. we don't need igb because beetle hunting for hours and hours beforehand got us rich, but everyone's on the same page about that so theres tons of competition.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

What the hell. If you dont like it then leave


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> What the hell. If you dont like it then leave



What the hell. If you dont like [the thread] then leave


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Well it's hardly going to change.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Well it's hardly going to change.



i dont think its an issue to discuss it????? and it will definitely change. up until the range is around 25-30 mil i think itll steadily change until the non powersavers aka me and everyone thats mostly already quit kind of drop out. then it'll plateau.

thats my theory anyway.


----------



## matt (Jun 18, 2015)

Tell me about it
I'm feeling the pressure of my tbt 200 bell giveaways and no one donates to them


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

is this tbt or wall street??? 

(srs question)


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

matt said:


> Tell me about it
> I'm feeling the pressure of my tbt 200 bell giveaways and no one donates to them



lmao if only anyone had any to spare... this has gone too far i just wish we could get like an organization of tbt sellers who dont powersave and have everyone sell at 1 million bells per 100 tbt.

then the 20mil sellers will no longer feel the pressure to compete against 15 mil or 10mil, and lower their prices drastically, thereby creating a better economy.

but who would stand with me, am i right??? the greed is real


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> lmao if only anyone had any to spare... this has gone too far i just wish we could get like an organization of tbt sellers who dont powersave and have everyone sell at 1 million bells per 100 tbt.
> 
> then the 20mil sellers will no longer feel the pressure to compete against 15 mil or 10mil, and lower their prices drastically, thereby creating a better economy.
> 
> but who would stand with me, am i right??? the greed is real



so this is wall street ok got it


----------



## matt (Jun 18, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> lmao if only anyone had any to spare... this has gone too far i just wish we could get like an organization of tbt sellers who dont powersave and have everyone sell at 1 million bells per 100 tbt.
> 
> then the 20mil sellers will no longer feel the pressure to compete against 15 mil or 10mil, and lower their prices drastically, thereby creating a better economy.
> 
> but who would stand with me, am i right??? the greed is real



That's OK 25 tbt is a good start


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> is this tbt or wall street???
> 
> (srs question)



might as well be wall street now. im all for capitalism, im doing a business program this summer and hoping to get an internship with goldman-sachs, but i kind of see why commies exist.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm very interested to see how far it'll go. It's basically a dog eat dog world when it comes to buying things here. I find that selling items for TBT is the best way to earn TBT (for those who can't draw for crap that is, ahaha) which I assume is why so many people do it. 
I've literally seen one unorderable sell for 30TBT. Imagine selling ten unorderables? You'd be rich in no time!


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm very interested to see how far it'll go. It's basically a dog eat dog world when it comes to buying things here. I find that selling items for TBT is the best way to earn TBT (for those who can't draw for crap that is, ahaha) which I assume is why so many people do it.
> I've literally seen one unorderable sell for 30TBT. Imagine selling ten unorderables? You'd be rich in no time!



it is! ive made over 4000 tbt in the past 4 days since i came back to the forum! i spent 2400 of it on username changes, but youre right about it being pretty easy to make tbt.


----------



## shendere (Jun 18, 2015)

I feel the same way.   Every time I see someone selling collectibles people are always running to hoard them to resell at the high end of prices.   It's making it less enjoyable not to mention some stores in TBT marketplace that sell so much amazing things BUT they have their shops powersaved AND still sell everything at ridiculous prices.  Like,  it's powersaved you have it forever.   Why can't you lower your prices then to be more fair with other people?  After all,  you have everything unlimtedly free.  I guess what I'm saying is, it just seems like the collectibles and TBT have made some people very greedy and try to score more out of people who barely have by selling at high end prices

Some people like you vanilla were so kind enough to negotiate and lower things,  but others simply won't sell.   And not everyone has shops so it's hard for them to earn tbt and then try to buy things lol


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

shendere said:


> I feel the same way.   Every time I see someone selling collectibles people are always running to hoard them to resell at the high end of prices.   It's making it less enjoyable not to mention some stores in TBT marketplace that sell so much amazing things BUT they have their shops powersaved AND still sell everything at ridiculous prices.  Like,  it's powersaved you have it forever.   Why can't you lower your prices then to be more fair with other people?  After all,  you have everything unlimtedly free.  I guess what I'm saying is, it just seems like the collectibles and TBT have made some people very greedy and try to score more out of people who barely have by selling at high end prices
> 
> Some people like you vanilla were so kind enough to negotiate and lower things,  but others simply won't sell.   And not everyone has shops so it's hard for them to earn tbt and then try to buy things lol



exactly - its really hard for people whop aren't cheating to actually make tbt because they dont have a lot.

and: collectibles are always sold out, or the good ones are, anyway. i got my cake collectible from a really nice person who let me get her wishlist items instead of trading tbt. 

its frustrating because you see so many people who dont have many forum bells trying to scrape up enough to get something from the tbt shop having to compete with all the people who have stuff unlimited forever.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

The only thing I think could be done about this would be for mods to crack down on people who obviously duplicate / hack / powersave. Right now, people really only get caught if they admit it themselves. When someone is offering 17 mil for 100 TBT and offering payment in the form of royal crowns (usually a red flag), it is obvious that person isn't making bells beetle hunting on the island. Likewise, when a shop always has every unorderable in stock, it is extremely likely that duplicating or hacking are involved. I know the whole innocent until proven guilty premise, but this is not life or death we are talking about and sometimes a little common sense needs to be exercised.

I personally don't care about TBT inflation because I already have a good amount of it and I don't care about collectibles and artwork, and I wouldn't mind being able to buy items for low prices, but it is extremely unfair to newer users the way the system is set up right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

WonderK said:


> There's nothing that can be down about the inflation. As time goes on in the Animal Crossing New Leaf game, the currency in said game is worth less and less. Today is the result of a game that is two years old. Economies don't work like you think they do.





WonderK said:


> I believe the ratio will remain at a high static ratio (such as 100TBT for 25~30million). The problem with the economy on the site is that lot's of people have absolutely no need for in-game bells now. It has been two years since the game first came out and everyone has all the public works projects, house upgrades, and items they ever wanted. There is no need for in-game currency.



I agree with these two posts. ACNL is an old game. With a really high supply and not very many people needing bells, the exchange rate is very high. The only way to actually make TBT Bells easily is by selling art, collectibles, games, video game codes, and of course, making posts. There might be giveaways sometime and other special occassions, but they aren't easy to make TBT there.

Not only that, but people take collectibles on this site a really big deal. What I learned about the Pokeball collectible is that back in the day, 700 TBT sounded like a rip-off. Now 7,000 TBT isn't even enough to get one. People are desperate for TBT to get certain collectibles, and aside to the collectible price is the supply of TBT. The more posts are made, the higher the supply. I think the collectible craze has to be a major contributor to the high IG prices of TBT and low TBT prices for in-game items.

And there's still more. We can't always get what we want. We have to accept that some people will always have a lot of TBT while others do not.


----------



## Locket (Jun 18, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> *when i first started on the belltree back in january, the price of tbt was way lower than it is now.
> the rates for tbt to igb were 100 tbt per 8 mil igb. *
> 
> i came back to tbt expecting to find the rates the same. they were not. the price had somehow gone over to 10-15 million igb per 100 tbt, at the most.
> ...



When I joined it was 3 million.

Now it'd 15 Million

3 Mil to 15 mill. In a little over a year.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> i got my cake collectible from a really nice person who let me get her wishlist items instead of trading tbt.



The cake collectible thing was hilarious to me. Basically, for over a year (or more???) the cake collectible was always in stock in the shop for a low price. Nobody wanted it because of that reason. As soon as it went out of stock, everyone started freaking out, begging for them and selling them for high prices. It was crazy.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 18, 2015)

whats the point of collectibles


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> whats the point of collectibles



They're to decorate your "userbar" a little. Or bragging rights. That's all I understand anyway. xP


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 18, 2015)

o
maybe that's why I don't have them lol
(tbh I just use tbt to buy stuff)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 18, 2015)

When I came onto the forums, I seen a few people sell 100 TBT for 5-8m IGB, and immediately within a month or so, it jumped to 8-10m around the end of the year.  Now it's up to 20m.  I myself never had many IGB in the first place due to lack of beetle hunting (I'd rather hunt for rare island items, do tours with people, and sell them on here), but _seriously_.  20 freaking million Bells for 100 TBT!?  How are new people going to afford these nutty prices, especially if they just joined the forums!?  :l And then, there's also the people who've either been lucky enough to sell enough stuff or art, or lucky enough to buy lots of collectibles and "think" they can sell them for a little more than everyone else to stay ahead and get the dough.  Seriously, if _anyone_ expects or even wants to change this insanity, we need to set limits.  Mods won't, but it doesn't mean we can't be mature enough to set our own limits for us posters/forum users and *stick with them*.  Yeah, you probably won't wanna give up your Pokeball collectible for 100 TBT; those few who wanna be the richest will more than likely not wanna change their prices, but hopefully if enough people start to think before they set a price or hack/cheat/glitch stuff, TBT forums will be better off.

Also, you gotta think about how this is affecting the AC:NL future.  Sure, soon the game will get boring by everyone and we'll all leave and forget about it, true.  But it could last a lot longer and be more enjoyable if we would just start to think before we do.  And the saddest thing, is I've seen so many threads all over the forum just like this.  They say they're gonna make a group or try to do something about the inflation, but in the end no one does.  Everyone goes back to selling their japanese letter/house collectibles for k's of TBT the next day.  Really?  If you want this to change, then we need to do something.

An idea (this is just an idea), is a group of people all pitch in, and go beetle hunting together, saving as much IGB as they can.  Then, they shove all the IGB together and sell it on the TBT Marketplace at a slightly lower rate (like 1-5m lower than average), and once it's sold, split the TBT among the helpers who helped gather IGB.  It basically means little work for everyone who participated, ligit Bells going on market (a bonus), and if the rate is _just ever so slightly lower_, it'll be sold.  Every couple times you sell the IBG, lower the price a tad.  It's little work if a huge group of people do it, so selling a lot won't be an issue.  Within a month, I bet the average prices go down.

But like I said, no one wants to actually do something about this.  This post will probably get read, and forgotten the next day.  I bet nothing happens and the prices skyrocket and stays at like 30-50m per 100 TBT by the end of the year.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> When I came onto the forums, I seen a few people sell 100 TBT for 5-8m IGB, and immediately within a month or so, it jumped to 8-10m around the end of the year.  Now it's up to 20m.  I myself never had many IGB in the first place due to lack of beetle hunting (I'd rather hunt for rare island items, do tours with people, and sell them on here), but _seriously_.  20 freaking million Bells for 100 TBT!?  How are new people going to afford these nutty prices, especially if they just joined the forums!?  :l And then, there's also the people who've either been lucky enough to sell enough stuff or art, or lucky enough to buy lots of collectibles and "think" they can sell them for a little more than everyone else to stay ahead and get the dough.  Seriously, if _anyone_ expects or even wants to change this insanity, we need to set limits.  Mods won't, but it doesn't mean we can't be mature enough to set our own limits for us posters/forum users and *stick with them*.  Yeah, you probably won't wanna give up your Pokeball collectible for 100 TBT; those few who wanna be the richest will more than likely not wanna change their prices, but hopefully if enough people start to think before they set a price or hack/cheat/glitch stuff, TBT forums will be better off.
> 
> Also, you gotta think about how this is affecting the AC:NL future.  Sure, soon the game will get boring by everyone and we'll all leave and forget about it, true.  But it could last a lot longer and be more enjoyable if we would just start to think before we do.  And the saddest thing, is I've seen so many threads all over the forum just like this.  They say they're gonna make a group or try to do something about the inflation, but in the end no one does.  Everyone goes back to selling their japanese letter/house collectibles for k's of TBT the next day.  Really?  If you want this to change, then we need to do something.
> 
> ...



The problem with your idea is that if your group gathers 10 mil and offers that for 100 TBT, and John McHacker is offering 20 mil for those same 100 TBT, people will buy from John McHacker unless they just don't see his shop. Also, while having several people gathering bells makes it easier for everyone involved, splitting the TBT payout means each person doesn't get much for his / her efforts. The problem with any form of self-regulation is that those who choose not to self-regulate can very easily take advantage of those who do. The only way the price of TBT will ever fall is if mods intervene. Aside from price fixing, I cannot think of anything off the top of my head which would solve the problem.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> The problem with your idea is that if your group gathers 10 mil and offers that for 100 TBT, and John McHacker is offering 20 mil for those same 100 TBT, people will buy from John McHacker unless they just don't see his shop. Also, while having several people gathering bells makes it easier for everyone involved, splitting the TBT payout means each person doesn't get much for his / her efforts. The problem with any form of self-regulation is that those who choose not to self-regulate can very easily take advantage of those who do. The only way the price of TBT will ever fall is if mods intervene. Aside from price fixing, I cannot think of anything off the top of my head which would solve the problem.



People are greedy so they will take the best deal. I mean, I would. There's nothing we can really do at this point.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

still, i go back to my old point. if the majority of igb sellers lower their prices to like 1 mil, obviously people wont buy from them, but it will cause the hackers to think "oh! why bother selling 20m for 100 tbt, when i could sell at 5mil and still get more buyers than the 1mil sellers!"

or at least i hope.

if that happens, from there, we can regulate it and keep it lower so that no one can bring it above 10mil for a while.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> still, i go back to my old point. if the majority of igb sellers lower their prices to like 1 mil, obviously people wont buy from them, but it will cause the hackers to think "oh! why bother selling 20m for 100 tbt, when i could sell at 5mil and still get more buyers than the 1mil sellers!"
> 
> or at least i hope.
> 
> if that happens, from there, we can regulate it and keep it lower so that no one can bring it above 10mil for a while.



The only hope to buy TBT at a low price is to wait until the new AC game comes out (not the two spin-offs). ACNL's price will still be high, but not the new game.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

I do wonder when enough is enough for people. Like what price will the rate of TBT to in game bells have to get to until people go "screw this."


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

ehh tbh I got my millions from selling beetles to lazy campers, turnip spikes, and selling the so-called "_tier 1_" villagers lol

edit: oh well and yeaaahhhh I've sold BTB too (just to get the gold bell badge thing hahah)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

tokkio said:


> ehh tbh I got my millions from selling beetles to lazy campers, turnip spikes, and selling the so-called "_tier 1_" villagers lol



I got mine from selling my TBT 3mil per 100TBT last year and then I sold another 800TBT at the rate of 13mil per 100TBT. So now I have tons of in game bells. 
For TBT though, I've bought a crap ton of sets, unorderables and DLC that has sucked my pockets dry of TBT. Now I just post so I earn TBT that way.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I do wonder when enough is enough for people. Like what price will the rate of TBT to in game bells have to get to until people go "screw this."



I think 50 million IG bells per 100 TBT would be the point. As of now (or early in 2015), it's impractical to make TBT solely off of IG bells, especially when the demand in Pokeballs, chocolate cakes, white feathers, pinwheels, and other rare collectibles are extremely high.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I think 50 million IG bells per 100 TBT would be the point. As of now (or early in 2015), it's impractical to make TBT solely off of IG bells, especially when the demand in Pokeballs, chocolate cakes, white feathers, pinwheels, and other rare collectibles are extremely high.



It's true. As well, the dropping/retail method of in game bells would be SUPER annoying the higher the rate goes. xD


----------



## roroselle (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's true. As well, the dropping/retail method of in game bells would be SUPER annoying the higher the rate goes. xD



I AGREEEE JFDSJFKLSDJLFDS omg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's true. As well, the dropping/retail method of in game bells would be SUPER annoying the higher the rate goes. xD



Right, but you're better off spending days dropping IG bells to earn TBT than to beg for TBT without doing a favor back or to make TBT in one of the few guilty ways.

EDIT: I have to admit, I don't mind these high rates anymore. Since I have a lot of IG bells and that I don't plan on playing ACNL as much anymore, I wouldn't mind selling what I have left for a low price.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I do wonder when enough is enough for people. Like what price will the rate of TBT to in game bells have to get to until people go "screw this."



That will depend on the overall census of the site. How much time are you willing to spend dropping 99K bags of bells for 100 TBT? I've bought TBT back in the day when it was around three million per 100TBT and that was time consuming for me. I couldn't image it in todays current market. I strongly believe 25~30 million per 100TBT will be the cap people are willing to tolerate. You'd be dropping bags of bells for an hour to net a tiny amount of TBT. 

And like I've said before in more early posts in this thread, there is next to nothing that can be done about the inflation and no single person or group of people can change that (except for the staff). That's just how economics work in the real life and how it works on a social media site. There is no practical use of in-game currency now. And because of that one reason (and some various others), the price will remain high and most likely won't drop below 15 million per 100TBT.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 18, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> The problem with your idea is that if your group gathers 10 mil and offers that for 100 TBT, and John McHacker is offering 20 mil for those same 100 TBT, people will buy from John McHacker unless they just don't see his shop. Also, while having several people gathering bells makes it easier for everyone involved, splitting the TBT payout means each person doesn't get much for his / her efforts. The problem with any form of self-regulation is that those who choose not to self-regulate can very easily take advantage of those who do. The only way the price of TBT will ever fall is if mods intervene. Aside from price fixing, I cannot think of anything off the top of my head which would solve the problem.



That's just it, you wouldn't sell them for 10m per 100 TBT, you'd do like 19m/19.5m per 100 tbt, or something that people would buy.  You _will_ get a buyer if you go just ever so slightly below the average, it's the nature of an economy.  And as far as the payout, it's not about earning TBT, it's about changing the economy.  If you wanted TBT, you'd post like bat-crap-crazy, learn how to do art and sell it, or start selling villagers.  Besides, if you guys really wanted the inflation fixed, y'all would try something, at least I think you would.  Imo it's better than sitting and doing nothing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

WonderK said:


> That will depend on the overall census of the site. How much time are you willing to spend dropping 99K bags of bells for 100 TBT? I've bought TBT back in the day when it was around three million per 100TBT and that was time consuming for me. I couldn't image it in todays current market. I strongly believe 25~30 million per 100TBT will be the cap people are willing to tolerate. You'd be dropping bags of bells for an hour to net a tiny amount of TBT.
> 
> And like I've said before in more early posts in this thread, there is next to nothing that can be done about the inflation and no single person or group of people can change that *(except for the staff)*. That's just how economics work in the real life and how it works on a social media site. There is no practical use of in-game currency now. And because of that one reason (and some various others), the price will remain high and most likely won't drop below 15 million per 100TBT.



That is quite true. Except for what I bolded in your post.




			
				Prof Gallows said:
			
		

> The game itself has the big problem with making it so easy to pile up money. And to go on what Murray said, *you guys control that exchange rates. Not the staff. We don't go anywhere near it. If it's too high you have to figure out how to lower it on your own.*



This came from an earlier thread discussing the inflation rate. Basically, the staff may monitor a lot of our activity, but there are some things they can't do. Controlling the exchange rate is something we have to do on our own. Since you're right WonderK, there is nothing else to do beside deal with what we have. Either buy TBT at a high rate, or look for other ways to earn TBT.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe eventually over time everyone will have gathered up enough TBT that no one cares about it anymore? Ahaha. I can dream okay?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Maybe eventually over time everyone will have gathered up enough TBT that no one cares about it anymore? Ahaha. I can dream okay?



I don't think that's possible. People will always be wanting TBT. And remember, high TBT prices isn't the only factor where what some people want won't be easy or possible to get.

For collectibles, there is a limited supply of the rare collectibles. Some may have more than one of the same kind, but they aren't willingly to sell them. Some want the best art from someone, but the artist can only work on one piece at a time, as the artist may take a break or deny requests. Some want to buy game codes, but some can work only once as they have to be region specific. Basically, why would you want a lot of TBT and demand a low IG price when there isn't much you can spend on?


----------



## Danoa (Jun 18, 2015)

I may be to new to voice my opinion, but I'm going to anyways. I think something can be done by the staff. They could completely get rid of collectibles. It would probably be the Great TBT Crash of 2015, but it'd stop the high demand for TBT. Collectibles have absolutely no purpose anyways. If they were gone people wouldn't feel the need to horde TBT to buy them. Ever since I joined this site I thought it was crazy how people acted over the collectibles not to mention the fact that they'll sell REAL stuff for something that is completely virtual and has no real purpose. The first time I saw that I was like wtf, why would you do that?

Also, how does the shop "run out" of something that is virtual?


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Maybe eventually over time everyone will have gathered up enough TBT that no one cares about it anymore? Ahaha. I can dream okay?



ahahaha that would be a dream come true.

but its too much of a stretch.

i mean, if everyone had tbt. like a lot of tbt, at least 1000 per person, the price of stuff would just go up, up, up, wayyyy higher than ever before since it would come to the community's attention that everyone can afford it.
that'd just make it worse.

we have to accept some people have a ton of tbt, some people have none, and most people fall right into the middle.
just like in society, we have the middle class, who tend to buy stuff regularly and dont have much hesitation when it comes to spending their tbt unless theyre saving up, the lower class, which has barely enough tbt to afford anything - villagers, flowers, furniture - and the upper class - those guy with a **** ton of tbt from selling hacked bells. they dont care about the lower class. heck, they just care about pawning off those bells that took seconds to get to people who are desperate to get a ton of igb, forgetting that other people want tbt too but cant manage to sell because prices are so high.

gallows did say we have to fix it.

if i started trying to sell tbt at 5mil/100 tbt, who would do it too? 
not as a legit thing, but as an attention grabber.
if enough people do it as a "joke", something may change.

anyone?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Danoa said:


> I may be to new to voice my opinion, but I'm going to anyways. I think something can be done by the staff. They could completely get rid of collectibles. It would probably be the Great TBT Crash of 2015, but it'd stop the high demand for TBT. Collectibles have absolutely no purpose anyways. If they were gone people wouldn't feel the need to horde TBT to buy them. Ever since I joined this site I thought it was crazy how people acted over the collectibles not to mention the fact that they'll sell REAL stuff for something that is completely virtual and has no real purpose. The first time I saw that I was like wtf, why would you do that?
> 
> Also, how does the shop "run out" of something that is virtual?



To answer your question, it can't run out completely. The supply of collectibles is determined by the staff (and the users over unlimited stock).

I agree with you about how people are taking a big deal out of collectibles, but there are other things they desperately want that isn't collectibles. They want good art, game codes, and other stuff. It doesn't have to be collectibles. Also, I don't agree on getting rid of collectibles. Once we're used to one thing, we can't reverse it completely. They can remove all collectibles, but that would invoke angry reactions from those who care a lot about collectibles. I like collectibles too, but there aren't as much left I would be looking for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



v a n i l l a said:


> ahahaha that would be a dream come true.
> 
> but its too much of a stretch.
> 
> ...



That is pretty much correct. I actually do want to posess 100,000 TBT someday, but I'm not very desperate. I wouldn't try to go on the path to get up there. I would just want to earn TBT naturally and let that be a side benefit. As a person who is strictly opposed to communism or socialism in real life, I don't want to be a hypocrite and demand equality on TBT. Artists and sig makers worked really hard on their work to get TBT, and those who beg for TBT don't really do much that will benefit other members.


----------



## Danoa (Jun 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> To answer your question, it can't run out completely. The supply of collectibles is determined by the staff (and the users over unlimited stock).
> 
> I agree with you about how people are taking a big deal out of collectibles, but there are other things they desperately want that isn't collectibles. They want good art, game codes, and other stuff. It doesn't have to be collectibles. Also, I don't agree on getting rid of collectibles. Once we're used to one thing, we can't reverse it completely.



I understand people trading for art, but not game codes. I mean come on that is what I meant by real stuff. I get it's virtual, but it actually has purpose as opposed to some collectible that is suppose to make your sidebar pretty. It could just be that I don't have a lot of real world money to buy a bunch of games so seeing someone selling game codes seems a little extreme to me. I have to be super picky about what I get. Heck, I didn't get AC:NL until April 2015 from Club Nintendo for free, which is why I feel the whole TBT/IGB exchange is crazy. While I would love to get 20mil IGB to help with the badge, it wouldn't be smart on my part to sell my TBT when a lot of shops on here want TBT.

Also, I wasn't completely serious about getting rid of collectibles as I know a lot of people would probably freak.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

Danoa said:


> I understand people trading for art, but not game codes. I mean come on that is what I meant by real stuff. I get it's virtual, but it actually has purpose as opposed to some collectible that is suppose to make your sidebar pretty. It could just be that I don't have a lot of real world money to buy a bunch of games so seeing someone selling game codes seems a little extreme to me. I have to be super picky about what I get. Heck, I didn't get AC:NL until April 2015 from Club Nintendo for free, which is why I feel the whole TBT/IGB exchange is crazy. While I would love to get 20mil IGB to help with the badge, it wouldn't be smart on my part to sell my TBT when a lot of shops on here want TBT.
> 
> Also, I wasn't completely serious about getting rid of collectibles as I know a lot of people would probably freak.



People these days are ridiculous. That's the problem. And it's not limited to this site. Some people can lose real life jobs over facebook posts irrelevant to their business, the word "racist" gets thrown everywhere in society, a lot of people would stand in line in front of a store when the doors are closed, and many more stuff most of us find ridiculous. It's just society these days. People have gotten more vain and less sane. Trading real stuff over virtual stuff is one of the site's community's problems. I also heard of placing TBT bids in the villager auctions in the VTP, bidding on regular selling threads (not auctions), and of course, arguments that ruin popular threads to the point they get closed. But remember, while we have all this, we do at least have people who aren't like that. I never traded real items with virtual stuff. I don't think I would ever do it either.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

i dont think buying steam games and such with tbt is an issue? people on here are rather young, and a lot of the time you dont have the actual cash to buy games with a credit card. i know i dont. im 14, come on. if people want to buy real world items with tbt, i think its ok. at least those threads aren;t that influenced by the igb-tbt inflation, since it's games to tbt.

i dont think any "modern culture" comes into play here, either. it's economy, in its purest form. we're watching it happen. this is what happens when supply is high and so is demand. inflation occurs. 

unfortunately, you have to take into consideration the concept of monopolies. them hackers got all the cash and they're not about to let anyone else in on it.

*here's the thing about monopolies here on tbt:* in america (idk about other countries) its illegal to hold a monopoly. governments will always intervene when a monopoly is causing an economy to suffer. tbt admins and mods refuse to intervene. i mean, i dont even blame them. what can they do? shut it all down? it'll take huge amounts of moderation to stop it, since even if posts advertising it can be closed, you can't stop people from selling it on the down-low.

anyway, we have to fix it ourselves. that's been established. now its a matter of getting people in the boat and setting sail.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> People these days are ridiculous. That's the problem. And it's not limited to this site. Some people can lose real life jobs over facebook posts irrelevant to their business, the word "racist" gets thrown everywhere in society, a lot of people would stand in line in front of a store when the doors are closed, and many more stuff most of us find ridiculous. It's just society these days. People have gotten more vain and less sane. Trading real stuff over virtual stuff is one of the site's community's problems. I also heard of placing TBT bids in the villager auctions in the VTP, bidding on regular selling threads (not auctions), and of course, arguments that ruin popular threads to the point they get closed. But remember, while we have all this, we do at least have people who aren't like that. I never traded real items with virtual stuff. I don't think I would ever do it either.



Yeah, people need to take a step back and realize TBT is a worthless virtual currency and there is bound to be some inflation because of that. I mean, you can get it for posting and you can get it for selling basically any in game item regardless of how you obtained it. It just sucks that it is not even that useful as a medium to exchange in-game items. Doing direct trades with other people is difficult and we all know IGB is useless as an exchange medium. TBT can be a good exchange medium for in-game items, but there are so many problems with it right now. I would like to see the end of items worth real world money being sold on this site and I'd like to see collectibles become infinite in supply so that people would stop treating them like valuable commodities.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That is quite true. Except for what I bolded in your post. The staff may monitor a lot of our activity, but there are some things they can't do. Controlling the exchange rate is something we have to do on our own. Since you're right WonderK, there is nothing else to do beside deal with what we have. Either buy TBT at a high rate, or look for other ways to earn TBT.



I'm quite aware of the staff census of the market. What I meant with that part of my post is the staff have the power to do something but won't because it is up to us to manage the exchange rates (because it is). The market on this site is changing in a new direction. The site currency is being used less and less for in-game money and on other goods and services such as game codes, art, etc. I'm not sure if that is something good or not. Because for me, I always thought TBT was to be used for in-game currency and collectables.

EDIT: And to add onto my last sentence, I say that because I've been offered real money for the amount of TBT I carry on me (in the three figures). I'm positive that was never intended for TBT.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2015)

Danoa said:


> I may be to new to voice my opinion, but I'm going to anyways. I think something can be done by the staff. They could completely get rid of collectibles. It would probably be the Great TBT Crash of 2015, but it'd stop the high demand for TBT. Collectibles have absolutely no purpose anyways. If they were gone people wouldn't feel the need to horde TBT to buy them. Ever since I joined this site I thought it was crazy how people acted over the collectibles not to mention the fact that they'll sell REAL stuff for something that is completely virtual and has no real purpose. The first time I saw that I was like wtf, why would you do that?
> 
> Also, how does the shop "run out" of something that is virtual?



they'd never get rid of collectibles. collectibles account for a decent portion of the sites activity, if they got rid of them completely, or made them unlimited in the shop, the sites activity would drop. tbt is a forum, not a collectibles site like gpx, dragoncave, chicken smoothie, or whatever else so collectibles are pretty stupid since they're basically trying to turn or make the site be something it's not - but the staff know the ppl on tbt want collectibles, so they make them limited to increase the sites activity. it's basically just a game.
the same applies for tbt bells, too.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2015)

Another interesting point just came to mind. I've seen some people only want TBT for big trades such as tier one villagers simply because it's easier for payment. That may cause a little part in it as well.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Another interesting point just came to mind. I've seen some people only want TBT for big trades such as tier one villagers simply because it's easier for payment. That may cause a little part in it as well.



ah, yes. saved from the hell that is dropping bells for an hour (although i prefer it to the re-tail method).
also, most villagers auctions and sales are in tbt only now?? i checked and its so difficult to find people willing to accept igb for villagers.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jun 19, 2015)

regarding btb, collectibles on site, igb and in-game items... that's all virtual stuff with a fake worth placed upon it, and I find the amount of caring kinda hilarious, honestly. but that's just me. as a newer forum user, maybe there's something I'm missing. :/ more than likely.

I dunno. I spent 200 btb on 20 million igb. I'm a newer New Leaf player(got the game December 31st last year) who reset in April. I will more than likely never use btb to purchase igb again. as I don't really need to. there are definitely some people that can make use of purchasing igb, such as myself. however, I would really hope that the amount of igb given for 100 btb doesn't rise much more than it currently is... mostly for the igb givers' conveniences. dropping that 20 mil took long enough, I know. just imagine if it were more than 20 mil for only 100 btb. x__x there is a point where it'll stop being worth doing for so "cheaply", and that's where it'd have to stop. 

something might need fixing, but beyond the igb/in game items for less btb... I'm not sure how it'd be pulled off. collectible worth won't be changed. I don't know. minus the selling of art and games, it's virtual stuff with a fake worth. and I just personally cannot understand the fuss. props to people who do the hardcore earning to spend on art/games/old collectibles.

this is just me throwing my opinion out there, as a person who did purchase some igb with btb. and stuff just based off of my observations while being a member of this forum.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2015)

Back when I joined it is 2 mil for 100 tbt.... I liked them good ol days


----------



## Danoa (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> i dont think buying steam games and such with tbt is an issue? people on here are rather young, and a lot of the time you dont have the actual cash to buy games with a credit card. i know i dont. im 14, come on. if people want to buy real world items with tbt, i think its ok. at least those threads aren;t that influenced by the igb-tbt inflation, since it's games to tbt.
> 
> i dont think any "modern culture" comes into play here, either. it's economy, in its purest form. we're watching it happen. this is what happens when supply is high and so is demand. inflation occurs.
> 
> ...



Trading virtual stuff for real stuff is a problem for the exact reason you said it isn't. You're 14, still a kid. Children shouldn't be selling items their parents bought them for virtual items.

Edit: Of course, that it is if the trades are between children, but if it's between a child and an adult then I would suspect the adult would have better sense, but if not, then oh well.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

Reasons TBT Is More Useful Than IGB:

1. TBT can just be transferred in about 5 seconds.
2. TBT is high in demand due to collectibles to decorate your sidebar. If you are a collector, you understand this.
3. It is harder to obtain than IGB, which makes it more "valuable", and the harder it is to obtain something, the more people want it.
4. It is harder to hack, I have never heard of a situation where TBT has been hacked to get these bells, while IGB can which makes the rates go higher as more people have tons of TBT.

Reasons IGB Is More Useful Than TBT:

1. No idea.

Point: This is why TBT is better than IGB, and TBT Bells and the Rate is going up.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 19, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Reasons TBT Is More Useful Than IGB:
> 
> 1. TBT can just be transferred in about 5 seconds.
> 2. TBT is high in demand due to collectibles to decorate your sidebar. If you are a collector, you understand this.
> ...



There are two advantages I can think of for IGB (but I still don't think it makes up for TBT's advantages).

1. You don't get IGB just for posting on this forum. Some posts are helpful to people, but a lot of them don't provide any service at all to other people.

2. If someone is selling in-game items or villagers for IGB, (s)he is probably not a hacker, since that person could just hack the bells instead of selling hacked items. So you know you are dealing with someone who acquired the item via legitimate means.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> i dont think buying steam games and such with tbt is an issue? people on here are rather young, and a lot of the time you dont have the actual cash to buy games with a credit card. i know i dont. im 14, come on. if people want to buy real world items with tbt, i think its ok. at least those threads aren;t that influenced by the igb-tbt inflation, since it's games to tbt.
> 
> i dont think any "modern culture" comes into play here, either. it's economy, in its purest form. we're watching it happen. this is what happens when supply is high and so is demand. inflation occurs.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid we can't. Once we're used to one major trend, it's hard to reverse it, especially so quickly. Inflation is hard to fight against, whether in reality or on TBT. To save the conversion rate from getting any higher and to bring it back, it's like saving the T-rex from going extinct. Some things can be stopped or changed, other things cannot.



Red Cat said:


> Yeah, people need to take a step back and realize TBT is a worthless virtual currency and there is bound to be some inflation because of that. I mean, you can get it for posting and you can get it for selling basically any in game item regardless of how you obtained it. It just sucks that it is not even that useful as a medium to exchange in-game items. Doing direct trades with other people is difficult and we all know IGB is useless as an exchange medium. TBT can be a good exchange medium for in-game items, but there are so many problems with it right now. I would like to see the end of items worth real world money being sold on this site and I'd like to see collectibles become infinite in supply so that people would stop treating them like valuable commodities.



Right you are. TBT was meant for site use. Trading real stuff for real stuff definitely makes sense. Same with virtual stuff for virtual stuff. People need to realize that virtual stuff doesn't have the same value as real stuff. They were meant as a convenience on TBT, not a thing to die for. For three months, I wanted nothing more than a chocolate cake on this site. I actually wanted to decorate under my avatar, but it looks better with colorful birthstones than just a plethora of rare collectibles.



WonderK said:


> I'm quite aware of the staff census of the market. What I meant with that part of my post is the staff have the power to do something but won't because it is up to us to manage the exchange rates (because it is). The market on this site is changing in a new direction. The site currency is being used less and less for in-game money and on other goods and services such as game codes, art, etc. I'm not sure if that is something good or not. Because for me, I always thought TBT was to be used for in-game currency and collectables.
> 
> EDIT: And to add onto my last sentence, I say that because I've been offered real money for the amount of TBT I carry on me (in the three figures). I'm positive that was never intended for TBT.



Exactly. Nobody can stop the inflation. No group can control the inflation. As ACNL is an old game, we should respect that it's better for site stuff than game stuff. Each has their own currency.



Jake. said:


> they'd never get rid of collectibles. collectibles account for a decent portion of the sites activity, if they got rid of them completely, or made them unlimited in the shop, the sites activity would drop. tbt is a forum, not a collectibles site like gpx, dragoncave, chicken smoothie, or whatever else so collectibles are pretty stupid since they're basically trying to turn or make the site be something it's not - but the staff know the ppl on tbt want collectibles, so they make them limited to increase the sites activity. it's basically just a game.
> the same applies for tbt bells, too.



I agree. TBT and collectibles were actually meant to be a convenience to promote the site, as well as the events, contests, and Smash Bros tournaments.



Danoa said:


> Trading virtual stuff for real stuff is a problem for the exact reason you said it isn't. You're 14, still a kid. Children shouldn't be selling items their parents bought them for virtual items.
> 
> Edit: Of course, that it is if the trades are between children, but if it's between a child and an adult then I would suspect the adult would have better sense, but if not, then oh well.



Yes. What's even weirder than that is we're talking to people we haven't met in person, especially over international matters.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

@apple2012   so youre saying theres no way to save it, at least until the new game comes out? isnt that a little pessimistic?


----------



## WonderK (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> @apple2012   so youre saying theres no way to save it, at least until the new game comes out? isnt that a little pessimistic?



There's very little that can be done about the inflation. So yes. I've made my points in my various posts in this thread to back that up.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Danoa said:


> Trading virtual stuff for real stuff is a problem for the exact reason you said it isn't. You're 14, still a kid. Children shouldn't be selling items their parents bought them for virtual items.
> 
> Edit: Of course, that it is if the trades are between children, but if it's between a child and an adult then I would suspect the adult would have better sense, but if not, then oh well.



of course, im not doing it. please dont make my age the issue here, as i know enough about these sorts of things to not be frowned upon. but tbt really does have its uses, and you cant make people stop buying items for it. this thread wasn;t made to call people stupid for using tbt to purchase items you personally deem "worthless", although i cant stop you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> There's very little that can be done about the inflation. So yes. I've made my points in my various posts in this thread to back that up.



still, pessimistic. we've already established several ways to get it back on track. the issue isnt that there arent ways, its that greed will not allow people to actually side with people who want to fix it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> @apple2012   so youre saying theres no way to save it, at least until the new game comes out? isnt that a little pessimistic?



Yeah, sounds pessimistic, but by judging by the consensus of the community, there is no hope on lowering the rate. And even if the successor of ACNL comes out, it won't lower the ACNL rate. The new game will start out at a low rate, which is where we can at least trade for a low amount. People are desperate to decorate their towns, so they will be paying a lot for little amounts of bells. When supply goes up and demand goes down, the rate will increase. And then, we'll have the same scenario we are currently facing.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, sounds pessimistic, but by judging by the consensus of the community, there is no hope on lowering the rate. And even if the successor of ACNL comes out, it won't lower the ACNL rate. The new game will start out at a low rate, which is where we can at least trade for a low amount. People are desperate to decorate their towns, so they will be paying a lot for little amounts of bells. When supply goes up and demand goes down, the rate will increase. And then, we'll have the same scenario we are currently facing.



we're only in this scenario because competition. if we all didnt have to beat eachother out, there'd be no problem.


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't see the problem, this thread just looks like a feeding ground for desperate people looking for free handouts.


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2015)

I remember when TBT bells sold for 99k per 100.  Good times.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 19, 2015)

TBT price has sure gone up a lot over the months. When I started going on the forums and TBT marketplace, TBT was going for 100TBT for 500k-1mill bells. I think one of the reasons for this inflation is because since that duplication glitch came out, some people have been duplicating royal crowns and converting them to in game bells. With so many easy "earned" in game bells people are willing to pay premium for the TBT bells.

(I am pretty sure some of the regular TBT buyers dupe themselves, since I never actually see a "shop" owner in the TBT forums run out of stock on a unorderable set, nor trade for more sets to replenish their supply of sets. There is no way they have an infinite stock of these DLC items if they don't trade back for the items).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> I don't see the problem, this thread just looks like a feeding ground for desperate people looking for free handouts.



That is so true. If there is a problem that cannot be solved, it's best to move along since there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## Danoa (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> of course, im not doing it. please dont make my age the issue here, as i know enough about these sorts of things to not be frowned upon. but tbt really does have its uses, and you cant make people stop buying items for it. this thread wasn;t made to call people stupid for using tbt to purchase items you personally deem "worthless", although i cant stop you.



You are the one who brought up your age and said it was children doing the trades, not me. I'm not trying to start an argument, I was just making an opinionated statement. 

In all honesty though, just the fact that you are declaring yourself to know about "these things" proves all you're doing is trying to flounce your smarts around. No one here questioned your intellect and yet you(like all teens) jumped to the conclusion I'm trying to do something to you. I humbly apologize for making you feel threatened. That was never my intention. I was merely trying to be a contributing member by posting to the thread.

I'm not saying TBT doesn't have it's uses and I've never said get rid of TBT. I actually really like TBT as it makes trades easier, but I said there was no point in collectibles. I wouldn't even attempt to force people(even if I could) to stop buying/selling/trading virtual stuff for real stuff as I know it'd be futile, unless I were a mod.

I meant no offense and I don't believe I ever used the word stupid. I merely said I would think someone would have more common sense than to sell real items for virtual items. A lot of book smart people lack common sense, but it doesn't mean they're stupid it just means they still have more to learn.

At this point though, I really don't see any of the ideas posted working. To me the only way to drop rates would be for a mod to step in, but it's already been said that won't happen.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

havent there been like 10 soldiers who tried this already

anyway i dont mind im KIND OF LOADED!! so its okay ya


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That is so true. If there is a problem that cannot be solved, it's best to move along since there's nothing that can be done.



That's not at all what I was saying, but okay...

What I'm saying is there is no problem at all. People only complain because they want more than they're getting.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> That's not at all what I was saying, but okay...
> 
> What I'm saying is there is no problem at all. People only complain because they want more than they're getting.



i stand with this. enough with all of this, i started this thread because i wanted tbt value to drop so it'd be easier to exchange stuff, but now, thanks to all the replies, i feel like this whole argument, all these replies, are completely useless.

its clear this thread has run its course and should now come to a close.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jun 19, 2015)

There is no relation between TBT and IGB anymore, people that trade IGB for TBT charge based on the time that it takes to drop all those bells, which I think is not bad since dropping bells is a nightmare!

What I think is worse is people that pay ridiculous prices (IGB) for in game stuff (many of them regular stuff), because they are bellionaires (hacked money of course) they drive prices up a ton making it impossible for new people to buy stuff with IGB, so there is only two things they can do, either leave the forum or search for someone that will give them millions for their TBT. Thus, driving all prices (IBG and TBT) up.

Also people charging ridiculous prices (in TBT) especially to new users, taking advantage of the fact that they still don't know the forums economy well enough and that they have such a big welcome bonus (700TBT). That right there is a scam, and should be looked into.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 19, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I'm quite aware of the staff census of the market. What I meant with that part of my post is the staff have the power to do something but won't because it is up to us to manage the exchange rates (because it is). The market on this site is changing in a new direction. The site currency is being used less and less for in-game money and on other goods and services such as game codes, art, etc. I'm not sure if that is something good or not. Because for me, I always thought TBT was to be used for in-game currency and collectables.
> 
> EDIT: And to add onto my last sentence, I say that because I've been offered real money for the amount of TBT I carry on me (in the three figures). I'm positive that was never intended for TBT.



HEY WONDERK I'LL GIVE YOU THREE FIGURES FOR YOUR TBT: LEVI, MIKU AND A TITAN.  I MADE THEM MYSELF

No being serious now, The staff of TBT are fully capable of just removing forum currency and collectibles all together, I hope you people realise that. This **** is all a privilege. People keep *****ing about what they and other members have done and then expect the staff to fix it? Are you serious? If you don't like the exchange rate then do something else. You know what causes the economy to grow? 

People want business so they offer 1 million more than someone else. People flock to them because people are selfish and like to get AS MUCH AS THEY CAN FOR AS LITTLE AS THEY CAN. _Welcome to human nature_. Other people get less business and thus offer a better deal. Building and building over time you have 18m for 100 BTB. You guys did it to yourself. This is the nature of supply and demand.

And guess what!

It's not the staff's job to be like "Okay _guys_. Only sell your IGB in your own personal game for 5mill for 100 BTB." _Are you kidding me right now?_ They are your bells in your game sell them for what you want. If you wanna be ripped off, be ripped off. But this mess was caused by the users.

As for "monopoly"... DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT IS?



> monopoly
> məˈnɒp(ə)li
> *noun*
> 1.
> ...



NO ONE has a monopoly of the exchange rate on TBT, you must be ridiculous.

Every few months someone comes along and *****es about the exchange rate being _too high_ and every few months I shake my head at the demand the staff do something. It's not gonna change now, it didn't change then and it won't change in the future. People are "selfish" and want the best deal for what they got.

And as for powersaves; *If you suspect it, report it. They are not allowed here.*


----------



## Kirito (Jun 19, 2015)

Callaway said:


> And as for powersaves; *If you suspect it, report it. They are not allowed here.*



How would you even get proof for the report to translate to action? There are so many shops in the TBT marketplace that offer non-orderable items/rare DLC sets and never once does the original poster have to check on their stock or close shop to trade for more sets. The shops just keep popping out an infinite supply for TBT. It is obvious what they are doing, but without them admitting it, there is no solid proof that justifies a report.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 19, 2015)

Kirito said:


> How would you even get proof for the report to translate to action? There are so many shops in the TBT marketplace that offer non-orderable items/rare DLC sets and never once does the original poster have to check on their stock or close shop to trade for more sets. The shops just keep popping out an infinite supply for TBT. It is obvious what they are doing, but without them admitting it, there is no solid proof that justifies a report.



If you suspect it, you report it. Mods have said that many times. If it's obvious the mods will do something about it.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 19, 2015)

Everyone shouldn't expect the Mods to fix something that the members did to themselves, it's not like they can swoop in and just put set prices on everything BTB wise because then you guys would complain about not having the right to have wiggle room with how you price things. It's a vicious circle either way.


----------



## Azza (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, sounds pessimistic, but by judging by the consensus of the community, there is no hope on lowering the rate. And even if the successor of ACNL comes out, it won't lower the ACNL rate. The new game will start out at a low rate, which is where we can at least trade for a low amount. People are desperate to decorate their towns, so they will be paying a lot for little amounts of bells. When supply goes up and demand goes down, the rate will increase. And then, we'll have the same scenario we are currently facing.


I'm not so sure that it be that high for the new AC. From my knowledge of hacking (which isn't very much XD), wouldn't it be alot harder to hack a disc than a chip? (That's if its on wii u...) Hopefully that would mean there would be a lot less hackers. I just spent 45 mins to an hour attemtping to do the retail method with someone with 16 mil....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

I kinda agree that duping and hacking has played some role in the inflation, but that's only as significant as the obsession of Call of Duty being a contributor of Halloween being less popular in America these days. It has to do with age, supply, demand, and the collectible craze.

Also, it's not duping or powersaving that's against the rules. It's using this site for either one of the two, as well as selling duped or hacked items that's against the rules. Both of them still ruined ACNL, but do what you want with your game.

It's pretty ironic that back in the old days of ACNL, getting in-game items and villagers costed a lot of TBT Bells as rare collectibles did not. People wouldn't want to buy a Pokeball collectible at 700 TBT while Marshal can be sold for 4,000 TBT. Nowadays, collectible prices skyrocketed as in-game items and villagers have a low TBT price.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2015)

Even gardening items prices have dropped. Most hybrids are now being sold for 2TBT each instead of 6TBT each. It doesn't sound like a big difference but it adds up when you buy lots.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 19, 2015)

Uh.. So what I'm getting here is:

1. I want to pay less for things
2. People are being selfish
3. People are getting greedy for the prices of TBT and IGB
4. Powersavers?

Hold on I need to read the whole discussion xd

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirito said:


> How would you even get proof for the report to translate to action? There are so many shops in the TBT marketplace that offer non-orderable items/rare DLC sets and never once does the original poster have to check on their stock or close shop to trade for more sets. The shops just keep popping out an infinite supply for TBT. It is obvious what they are doing, but without them admitting it, there is no solid proof that justifies a report.



Maybe they have more than one file, or more than one town..


----------



## Kirito (Jun 19, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Uh.. So what I'm getting here is:
> 
> 1. I want to pay less for things
> 2. People are being selfish
> ...



It doesn't matter, you are only allowed one forum account, so if that account isn't doing any trading for more stock... well...


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Callaway said:


> HEY WONDERK I'LL GIVE YOU THREE FIGURES FOR YOUR TBT: LEVI, MIKU AND A TITAN.  I MADE THEM MYSELF
> 
> No being serious now, The staff of TBT are fully capable of just removing forum currency and collectibles all together, I hope you people realise that. This **** is all a privilege. People keep *****ing about what they and other members have done and then expect the staff to fix it? Are you serious? If you don't like the exchange rate then do something else. You know what causes the economy to grow?
> 
> ...



thanks for literally summarizing what everyone else has said. because we really couldn't read it. thanks so much.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's pretty ironic that back in the old days of ACNL, getting in-game items and villagers costed a lot of TBT Bells as rare collectibles did not. People wouldn't want to buy a Pokeball collectible at 700 TBT while Marshal can be sold for 4,000 TBT. Nowadays, collectible prices skyrocketed as in-game items and villagers have a low TBT price.



I don't remember this at all, and have never seen it once.

- - - Post Merge - - -



v a n i l l a said:


> thanks for literally summarizing what everyone else has said. because we really couldn't read it. thanks so much.



wow A++++++++++ come back, sweety. How about not having a thread topic that literally shows up every month.  Then you won't have people saying the same **** over and over.


----------

